# Snow Day!!



## Emily's mom (Jan 20, 2008)

Fresh snow thismorning to play in...

First they played follow the leader






Then they played ball





Hide and seek





Tag you are it










You can't get me





Chicken?






They all had lots of fun...I'm a little slow on the draw with the camera, it is hard to watch and take pictures!


----------



## crackerjackjack (Jan 20, 2008)

Your area is beautiful, even with all the snow. Your donkeys looked like they had alot of fun.


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Jan 21, 2008)

Your pictures are great!! It is so beautiful up there



Horse and donkeys look like they're having great fun, and even the chicken looks like he doesn't mind the weather so much



They're all beautiful!! My favorite is the one of all three running together


----------



## Basketmiss (Jan 21, 2008)

What cute pix!!



They all seem to be having a BALL!! LOL.

Beautiful Horse and donkeys...


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jan 22, 2008)

Beautiful!!!

oh!! and your horse is SO good with your Donks





Love the hide & seek pic ... how Cute!!!

I have to ask ya ?? .....

...what is your "Hens" name ??

*Do you Donks chase her down??*

My Donks don't like my Chickens


----------



## RJRMINIS (Jan 23, 2008)

Great Pics!!!!!!


----------

